# Carb nozzle question



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Engine: Briggs
Model: 28V707
Type: 1113-E1
Code: 981009ZE
Carb brand: Walbro
Numbers Stamped on Carb: (gas inlet side: 5-4993) (Above Walbro brand on carb is 49) (inside carb throat: 56)

Got a kit for this carb and replacing the nozzle (comes with 4 diffrent ones) I have it narrowed down to I believe to 2 but neither 1 of them matches the old brass nozzle jet that goes through the middle of the carb. Its either the Blue coated 1 or the brass 1 with the small orifice. Some help would be greately appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They used to include a chart in the Carburetor kit, that showed which emulsion tube in the kit to use with the carburetor. I used to have a copy of it, but of course when I need it I can't find it.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I have the chart and thats how I narrowed it down to those 2, With the model number of the engine. But they still dont match up exactly to the old nozzle/jet. Iv built many of these carbs over the years and they always match up.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They show 2 different kits for the Walbro carburetor. How did you determine which kit you needed?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Gave customer the model type and code of the engine and he went to the parts place and bought the kit


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

These are the 2 kits that show up on the IPL, the carburetor may need to be identified in order to get the correct kit, as the they don't break it down by type or code numbers. If your carburetor does not have the LMT number stamped on it, then I would think the first kit part number would be the correct one.


697884
Kit-Carburetor Overhaul	
(696160, 696162, 696164, 696166, 697212, 697213, 697214, 697906)

499220
Kit-Carburetor Overhaul	
(LMT 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 108, 111, 162, 165, 169)


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Thing is the carb has LMT stamped on the lower side of it on same side as fuel inlet near where the float bowl mates with it but no numbers that corrispond with it


----------

